# (bored) when she leans in close and whispers "im not in the mood"



## Venatus (May 12, 2016)

Recently in my more serious threads, i left behind voting boxes. Recurring in each of these was a vote that had no relevance to the discussion, and was there for the fuck of it. I have alot of things to say, but when i write them out they sound stupid unless i have an actual topic to bring up (in this case i dont) 

i guess ill ask some questions, and hopefully get some amusing answers. you ever had someone come up and try to start shit with you just because you looked in their general direction?

1 Have you ever stubbed your toe on an anvil and nearly tripped into a hot vat of quench water?

2 do you have the feeling in the back of your mind that you have seen sasquatch in your field of view but your mind just didnt care enough to register him?

3 do you constantly feel like you have been in a new area before, even though you havent?

4 do you get butthurt over stupid things like people eating monkeys, or neckbeard mlg fedora cringe freindzones?

5 have you read and listened to so many horror stories that you can completely read out any story that comes your way before it even begins?

6 do you want to be the first to climb over trumps wall when we have to flee to mexico?

and the last question:
7 do you think i should risk trying to make it down for the slab city jamboree for a rather special event?

vote for any of the questions you answered yes to. or dont. we need more rebels in the world.


----------



## Odin (May 12, 2016)

2







Ready for a cryptozoology expedition.


----------



## bystander (May 12, 2016)

trump will be the leader of the next Holocaust.

plz help us all.


----------



## Brother X (May 12, 2016)

Goin' to Canada instead of Mexico, but if Drumpf is elected, the Canucks will build a wall and I'll climb if i have to but I suspect that the Canucks, being as polite as they are will throw me a rope ladder.


----------



## Venatus (May 16, 2016)

gods im gonna make a fast track outta here if that fucker become president, ive always wondered what it would be like to explore south america.


----------

